# LXC and KVM on same host

## darkphader

Hello,

Wondering if there are any issues regarding using the same host system to run both full virtualization via KVM and also containers via LXC simultaneously?

Thank you,

Chris

----------

## szatox

Considering KVM is a hypervisor (which manages the hardware access) and LXC is a jail on steroids (where all processes inside the container run as a cgroup using host's kernel), they don't really have any common plane in which they could clash.

They both serve the same purpose, but if you need them both... well, I'd bet it will work.

----------

## darkphader

Thanks.

Have 4 VM's running under KVM currently, but am thinking I can move three of them to Containers (they're same distro Linux systems) to save on resources, the 4th, being Windows in a a VM will need to remain that way.

----------

## szatox

It might be funny task, though I doubt it's going to save you so much resources. I didn't really see any performance difference on CPU. Tap nework was slower than local loopback, though it's not slow enough to cause problems. And I don't know whether you can avoid it with a container. 

Have you measured the virtualization's overhead?

----------

